# expecting



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have i am hoping 3 litters due Dec 19th and a few days after

Standard Broken Gold x Himi Satin Angora
Standard Black x Himi Satin Angora
Blue Tan Satin Angora x Himi Satin Angora

Hoping to get a wide variety of colors and fur types.

But was wondering if it is hard to tell what fur types you have in babies (2 wks old) so i could tell people what i had...


----------



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Satin can be seen when the fur comes in I had some caraculs pop up in a litter and I could tell by 10 days that their hair coat was different(I didn't know what I was looking at though)


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

sorry im new to this i bred rabbits and cavies for 6 yrs tho.... whats caraculs?


----------

